# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Help

## Neverhood

Мне нужно разместить счетчик на сайте, где это в принципе невозможно. Это блог, своих счетчиков там нет, при попытке вставить его в сообщение - сообщение получается вида голыйHTMLкод. Может есть какая то возможность не ставить его на саму страницу, но как то отслеживать адреса, с которых заходят?:cool:

----------

